# Chase forgives all CC debt for Canadian customers



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2019)

Wow   Chase forgives all CC debt for Canadian customers

https://www.foxnews.com/world/chase-bank-erases-all-credit-card-debt-for-canadian-customers


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Bill4728 said:


> Wow   Chase forgives all CC debt for CA customers
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/chase-bank-erases-all-credit-card-debt-for-canadian-customers


Lucky for them! That’s amazing. Can I say I’m Canadian at heart? Lol


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 11, 2019)

Got excited for a moment.  I initially read "CA" as California.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 11, 2019)

I had the Chase Canada Marriott Visa / forgave $ 360 .
Not quite like winning the lottery , but the letter was still the best snail mail of the month .


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2019)

Why didn't they just sell the card business and balances to another company? Seems like they would have taken less of a loss this way?


----------

